# All Day Be Vapin'.....? (battery Setup)



## DoubleD (26/7/14)

Hello fellow vapers,

Considering buy quality first time is the best way to go, I've sat days on end reading topics on this forum about what my next setup should be regarding power source and now im 'blank' as if I were writing a final exam lol. what battery is right for me? All I want out of the battery is to be able to vape all day long and charge at night and then vape all day long again?
What do you guys reckon i should be looking at?

Anyway, loving the forum, love reading your posts, stay awesome....Peace

P.s - I plan on getting a Russian/Kayfun


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/14)

If you are planning on a Kayfun or Russian and you want a tube mod then the Sigelei 30W would be my choice... if you don't mind a box mod then there are a few new ones on the market that look interesting... I haven't tried any of them yet but plenty of the other members have and will no doubt make their recommendations! With the Sigelei you just change batteries (18650) when you need to... the only device I know that will last a full day is the MVP 2 but a Russian will look silly on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (26/7/14)

I am partial to the iTaste SVD, pop a Panasonic 3400mah in there and you'll be vapin' for ages

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ricgt (26/7/14)

For a new guy the MVP is an excellent starting point at the price, lasts a whole day then some… Limitation is not the battery but the amount of juice in your tank.


----------



## DoubleD (26/7/14)

Thank you for the advice guys, i appreciate it. I love gadgets and sorts so i definitely want to go RBA route.
Price wise the Mvp sounds like a great deal as Ricgt had said and instead of using a kayfun/russian, get a trident for it's small looking size but then im dripping all day too lol Well at least i know more or less what im looking out for now, thanks again guys


----------



## MarkK (26/7/14)

I have a Sony VTC5 In my hand built box, only got it down to half flat battery so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/7/14)

hand built is what im talking about! niiice bro. Care to share a pic of your handy work? I'd love to see it.


----------



## DoubleD (26/7/14)

These hana modz - can they take Panasonic 3400mah's?


----------



## MarkK (26/7/14)

This is prototype number 2
I am waiting for the rest of my parts to arrive before i start selling wooden 50W capable boxes .
Took the photo in the darkess now so it looks kinda weird, i will up another pic tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (26/7/14)

DoubleD said:


> These hana modz - can they take Panasonic 3400mah's?


they should be able too, it should fit in the battery tray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/7/14)

Ah now we talking, i just went in 'google over drive' and now ive got big plans 
Thank you so much for the inspiration Mark, watch this space


----------



## MarkK (26/7/14)

oh gosh, another one doing his own thing..
Dont want to buy a working finished unit from me that will loook a lot better ?


----------



## Silver (26/7/14)

DoubleD said:


> These hana modz - can they take Panasonic 3400mah's?



Hi @DoubleD , those Panasonic ones are suitable for higher ohm / lowish power applications
I have one of them which I use in my SVD for my clearomiser tanks, no less than 1.3 ohms and about 8 to 10 watts
Yes they do provide great life indeed i can vouch for that

But if you are rebuilding on a Kayfun and go low in ohms, which you will likely do, those batts are not suitable

On your question of a power source i think you need to decide whether you want to go for a mechanical or a regulated/electronic mod. Previously, most peeps went mechanical to get a high power vape, however nowadays, there are electric mods coming out that do 30W like the Sigelei that @Rob Fisher was talking about (tube) and the Hana box mod.

- the mech is simpler and can go as high power as your battery can handle but you cant regulate the power so you need to build different ohm coils to adjust the power. Some say the vape on a mech is 'purer' and more direct but electronic ones are now out that have a 'direct' type of supply too. @drew can answer questions on this.

- regulated mods are convenient in that you can adjust the power on the fly to suit your taste.

The MVP is a super device. I have two. Only thing is you cant change the battery, it is inside and part of the unit. Also, it only provides 11 Watts of power which is not ideal for a budding Kayfunner/Russian coil builder. If you were powering a standard clearo I think the mVP is pretty much the one to go for. You will get at least 2 days on it. Takes a few hours to charge. Rock solid device. Check out the mVP threads in the hardware reviews section.

The SVD and other tube regulated mods are also great because you can have spare batteries fully charged and pop one in if your batt goes flat.

Only thing is with a regulated device, they can break, so I suggest you have a spare or backup device just in case

Edit - mechanicals can break too but are less likely. Even if you go for a mechanical, I suggest having a backup. 

Incidentally,* in my view, two of everything should be the minimum when it comes to vapin*g

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007 (26/7/14)

Sorry to hijack, what would be the best batteries for the SVD with Aerotank Mega? Efest purple or Panasonic? 
18650 and 18350 would be the sizes i am buying. Also should i buy button top or flats?

Thanks mates


----------



## Gizmo (26/7/14)

Hana Modz Clone with 3100 Efest, lasts me over a day.. @ sometimes even 30W. It blows my mind but somehow this mind goes through the battery slowly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/7/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Sorry to hijack, what would be the best batteries for the SVD with Aerotank Mega? Efest purple or Panasonic?
> 18650 and 18350 would be the sizes i am buying. Also should i buy button top or flats?
> 
> Thanks mates


If you're after extended vaping time then I would go with the Panasonic, purely for its 3400mah capacity. I would have bought them if they were in stock at the time but had to go for Samsung 2600s which are working great for me, I charge them every 2 days, efest would be a better option if you decide to go the RBA/Mech Mod route later on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/7/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Sorry to hijack, what would be the best batteries for the SVD with Aerotank Mega? Efest purple or Panasonic?
> 18650 and 18350 would be the sizes i am buying. Also should i buy button top or flats?
> 
> Thanks mates


 
As @BumbleBee said above. If you rebuild the coils on that Aerotank Mega to a low resistance or use very low resistance coils (I have seen some low resistance stock coils out these days, but havent used them myself) then don't go for the Panasonic. 

But on stock "normal resistance coils - say above 1.5 ohms) the Panasonic 3400 mah will be great.

I have used both button and flats in my SVD - both work fine

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/7/14)

I think for now, just so i can get off this starter kit of mine, i should buy an ol faithful MVP and use some clearos and then...
to satisfy the geek in me, the kayfun or Russian is calling out to me, (i think they're fantastic mostly due to the mass of info on them here on the forum ) and the fact that it's a RBT appeals to me . So when Im ready ill take a emod or mechmod journey, I like the diy box mod journey alot so that just might be my route to take seeing that you guys provided me with excellent info on what batteries to be looking at. Thank you again guys, much appreciated


----------



## Cat (27/7/14)

The MVP is nice but i've found that i get better flavour, better vapour, easier draw, with the HANA MODZ (Cloupor version) with the same EVOD clearo, and the HANA with an Efest 3100 mAh lasts longer. (The easier draw might just be because the EVOD clearo works better on the HANA. Although it needs a 510 adapter.)
The MVP has the button in the wrong place, on the wrong side.






PS: i realised today, the HANA button has gotten easier, now i like it. .....no need for any other type of button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

